# History of Bladder Injury--Dx code?



## FLSJarrel (Apr 15, 2011)

During an open surgery the bladder was lacerated & repaired, and the abdominal incision was closed.  Afterwards another physician performed a cystoscopy to evaluate the bladder.  His reason was listed History of Bladder Injury.  The only code I can find is V15.59--History of Injury other.  Is there a more specific code for this?  I would appreciate any help you can give. Thanks.


----------



## bill2doc (Apr 29, 2011)

That's the only code that I have been able to find as well....nothing more specific.

Take care


----------



## syllingk (Nov 11, 2011)

Have you looked at the 998 category?


----------

